# Frock Swap???



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone interested in a "frock swap"? As we all know diabetes affects out weight and our weight affects our diabetes. I don't know about you but I'm fed up of paying out for clothes every time my weight goes up or down.... so why don't we swap? 
The only cost would be postage and I was thinking about using paypal for this as its secure. Postage wouldn't be very much I shouldn't think. 

All you would need to do is post a description of the item you want or want to swap and/or a picture of it and see who wants it.

What do you think?


----------



## Caroline (Apr 21, 2010)

I've made this a sticky. I'll leave it till next week to give everyone a chance to vote.

Before the whole thing takes off, and for everyones safety, please don't post things like your adress on the forum message boards for all to see. These are public forums, and while all the forum members are good, we don't always know who else is looking in! You can Private Message things like adresses and telephone numbers.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant to put that in the post - my bad & thank you for making it a sticky =) x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

For those who are a maybe or undecided what would swing you to a yes?


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2010)

Im undecided at the moment i dont see many people on this site as large as me and like ive said if anyone needs to use my tops as a table cloth or a tent cover then thats fine, ill give it some thought though and it is a smashing idea btw


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Steff. I could house a normal sized family of four in one of my dreses.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Well im a size 24 lol x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd better not vote yes for this - people might talk... 

But good luck, hope it takes off!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

Its not just dresses lol - men should get involved too x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 21, 2010)

I am undecided, but it is because I had a big clear out and dont think I have much left to swap.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's a good idea, not that I'm a secret cross-dresser or anything of course!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'd better not vote yes for this - people might talk...
> 
> But good luck, hope it takes off!



If they are talking about you, they are leaving someone else alone and it proves your importance!


----------



## am64 (Apr 21, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I think it's a good idea, not that I'm a secret cross-dresser or anything of course!!



come on phil who you kidding i did actually think you were a woman for a while cos of your avator pic !!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 21, 2010)

am64 said:


> come on phil who you kidding i did actually think you were a woman for a while cos of your avator pic !!



same here!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

lol poor Phil x

And I'm hoping it will take off and we can have it running for a while so it doesnt have to be anything you have right now Rachel x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

Get Voting Everyone!!!


----------



## PhilT (Apr 21, 2010)

am64 said:


> come on phil who you kidding i did actually think you were a woman for a while cos of your avator pic !!


 
Sorry to dissapoint you but the avatar is cos I like Evanescence.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 21, 2010)

PhilT said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you but the avatar is cos I like Evanescence.



Good choice too =) x


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like to swap something but i am so small (size 6 and 4 foot 8 ) that i dont think that my frocks will fit any body  maybe some of the children in the forum i buy a lots of stuff in children size 11-12 and if i am lucky next petite or dorothy perkins


----------



## AngelaL (Apr 21, 2010)

alright, no need to show off


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 21, 2010)

really is not a show off is quite embarassing in the winter when i take graham to school with my black coat the care taker swaped me for an year 5 girl  (not even year 6 ) and i am a mum i will be 41 on friday !!! i know i am not a yummy mummy but i am exatly like when i was 20  but my height bertrayed me grrrrr!!! and my frocks are not sensational  i am not going out often  i am always jeans and trainer or work uniform


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 21, 2010)

im undercided not too sure if ive got a lot left at diagnosed i was a size 22 in some clothes a size 24  now depends where i shop im either a 16/18 and some time a 20 pending on style tho i tend to try on 18 then guage either way. was in tesco today trying on a pair of pjs and got told off by a member of staff for taken them out of the packet to try on (over underwear) 

i had a mad clearout over a week ago of clothes that are too big so now im short of clothes needs to get smart clothes for interviews etc that doesent cost the earth thinking of buying when an interview comes up so i dont waste money if its gets too big before i get an interview (wishful thinging)


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2010)

*Freecycle for swapping clothes & other items locally*

Most areas have Freecycle internet schemes for swapping all sorts of items, not just clothes, in local areas, so postage isn't required. Not exactly swaps, as items are offered and taken, but the receiver doesn't give anything directly to the giver. However, it is considered good practice to offer an itrem or two before you start requesting things. To find simply use search engine for Freecycle and name of your area.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 22, 2010)

I use freecycle. not found it overly helpful really.


----------



## am64 (Apr 22, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Most areas have Freecycle internet schemes for swapping all sorts of items, not just clothes, in local areas, so postage isn't required. Not exactly swaps, as items are offered and taken, but the receiver doesn't give anything directly to the giver. However, it is considered good practice to offer an itrem or two before you start requesting things. To find simply use search engine for Freecycle and name of your area.



ive tried registering with them but nothing came of it ....maybe i should look again


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any frocks....

Just gone down from a 34 to a size 32 waist jeans...


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 22, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Sorry I don't have any frocks....
> 
> Just gone down from a 34 to a size 32 waist jeans...



you sure you not got one tucked away in the back of the wardrobe tez  ??


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 23, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> you sure you not got one tucked away in the back of the wardrobe tez  ??



Very sure....


----------



## scotty (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a suitcase full of mens clothes i dont wear anymore, is there gonna be somewere you can post pics of items so peops can see? im not bothered about the swap, just be better if someone got some use out of them


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

i think we could all let this idea evolve a bit .....mens and womens ....maybe set it up for the next time people tend to have a chuck out ...at the end of the summer maybe ???


----------



## gail1 (Apr 24, 2010)

I wood love to do this but dont think there will be many takers for my size 28


----------



## Proudspirit (Apr 25, 2010)

hi, there is a dress swap yahoo group started by the weight watchers forum a few years ago. 
It didnt take off and i dont know if it is still going, i will try and find the addy and post back. 

Julie x


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll give this a couple more days and then unstick it if that's OK with everyone.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Caroline


----------



## dmarshall (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi . 
I think its a great idea . would save money and could swap time and time again ,


----------

